# Auf einen anderen PC via Internet zugreifen



## Hattrix (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich will auf einen anderen PC eines Freundes via Internet zugreifen. Remote wird nicht gehen, da ich Linux habe, er Windows XP Home!

Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es?


----------



## MasterJM (8. Oktober 2007)

Hattrix hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will auf einen anderen PC eines Freundes via Internet zugreifen. Remote wird nicht gehen, da ich Linux habe, er Windows XP Home!
> 
> Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es?



Z.B. rdesktop 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rdesktop -> http://www.rdesktop.org/

Gruss


----------



## polenben (25. Januar 2008)

oder du bentutz pcAnyWhere von Symantic ist glaube ich sogar freeware


----------

